# Be careful after you break your tailbone.



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

There seem to be a lot of people who have broken their tailbones in horseback riding accidents. Just a word of advice, be careful not to do too much too soon. I broke mine in August and it was feeling better until I rode bareback (only walking and only for a bit). It hurt while I was on him because my tailbone was directly over his spine but I ignored it. Anyways, it started really hurting again and now it's been two weeks of pain. Ugg...I want to ride comfortably again. I guess it's back to groundwork for me


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i broke mine a few years ago and still everytime i fall off its the first thing i check


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Boke mine last month before Thanksgiving. And it feels much better but i still have problems with sitting.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

lauraetco said:


> There seem to be a lot of people who have broken their tailbones in horseback riding accidents. Just a word of advice, be careful not to do too much too soon. I broke mine in August and it was feeling better until I rode bareback (only walking and only for a bit). It hurt while I was on him because my tailbone was directly over his spine but I ignored it. Anyways, it started really hurting again and now it's been two weeks of pain. Ugg...I want to ride comfortably again. I guess it's back to groundwork for me


To be on the safe side i would go and get it checked out by a doctor 
to make sure you have not done more damage and resulting in more recovery 
time for you. I have bruised my tail bone years ago while I was helping
my cousin train her Appaloosa


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> To be on the safe side i would go and get it checked out by a doctor
> to make sure you have not done more damage and resulting in more recovery
> time for you. I have bruised my tail bone years ago while I was helping
> my cousin train her Appaloosa


Thanks. I did. She said there is nothing they can do


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Just rest
How are you feeling now?


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah broke my tail bone countlessly is seems  i just get pain from sitting to long in the car

I hope your hinney gets better soon!!


----------

